# MALE BETTA IN COMMUNITY TANK



## brianl78 (Jun 25, 2008)

I DO YALL KEEP YOUR MALE BETTAS IN YOUR TANK WITH OTHER FISH WITH OUT HIM GOING CRAZY FOR THEM I SEEN THE PICS I WOULD LOVE TO PUT MY BIG GUY IN MY BIG TANK BUT I AM AFFRAID TO


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

bettas can go with other fish that dont have big flashy fins, have same water quality standards (like same temp, and parameters) or dont show agression. somtimes even though the other fish seem that they will live well together the betta will still attack other tankmates, but somtimes they wont even notice them. 
what is the tank size and what kind of fish do you plan to have your betta with?


----------



## brianl78 (Jun 25, 2008)

i have a 10 g tank with 4 tiger barbs 4 zebra danios and 2 albino corey catfish and algea eater i just would like to put him with my other fish and worry bout him i got pics of under the betta photos the last one leo and the temp stays bout 80 degrees i keep i a clear breeder box in the same tank for ever i would just like to add them all together


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

ive never kept tiger barbs before but wouldnt they nip at the betta's long tail? not sure about this but from what ive read tiger barbs are known for their nipping


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, the tiger barbs would probably destroy him, I'm surprised they haven't been picking on your cories (the danios are probably too fast).. Am I understanding that you keep the betta in the breeder box in the tank?


----------



## brianl78 (Jun 25, 2008)

i did butnow he has is on 2.5 g tank


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

If I were you, I would think about moving those tiger barbs to a 29 or so gallon tank and moving the betta into the 10 gallon with the cories and danios. Some danios might pick on a betta, but I would definatly give it a try. The tiger barbs are really a poor choice for a 10 gallon - it's too small for tiger barbs, especially if you keep them in a group of 6 or more, which is highly recommended. What kind of algea eater do you have?


----------



## brianl78 (Jun 25, 2008)

i do not no the correct name for it but it is big bout 6 inches long


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Yikes. Common pleco? Or does it look more like a long skinny fish with kinda dotted lines along the side (which would be a Chinese Algae Eater, probably) ? Either way, you've got to find a new home. The CAE will get large and aggressive and probably not even eat algae anymore, and the common pleco will get to about a foot and will make a horrible mess in your tank. Usually for common's we recommend at least a 75 gallon tank.

I agree, you should move those fish and it would make the cories much happier if you added a few more of their kind, like 4. But only if you get a new tank for the tiger barbs. What kind of substrate do you have?


----------



## brianl78 (Jun 25, 2008)

i am just going to keep my betta in his 2.5 g tank he is very happy in there and i got some ghost shrimp to puit in there with him they said that they would work with him my lighting is kinda dark in the tank i have him so they will be fine im sure my algea eater is something starting it is not a chinese algea eater


----------

